# Lake Livingston - safe route



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm new to Livingston and have only fished @ Pine Island a few times in years past. My mother in-law bought a place in Onalaska recently. I did buy a hook-n-line map at Academy the other day. 

My question is, is it relatively "safe" to pull a tuber etc just on the north/east side of the 190 bridge? I recall seeing that area relatively protected from the strong south winds. I just want to make sure there is not a lot of hidden stumps ready to knock off my lower unit, or worse injure the tuber.

Also, is it somewhat safe to drive from the 190 bridge over to the old 190 road bed? I see on the Hook-N-Line map some timber areas just south-east of the bridge, but I was thinking of staying more towards the western shoreline as I head to the old 190 roadbed. 

Thanks for any help. 

I know nothing is guaranteed, but I want to check to see if its a relatively safe route, and not "NO WAYYY, Enter with extreme caution " lol.

Twitch-Twitch-Boom.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

My place is north of the small 190 bridge where there are lots of tubers and sea fleas. Sunbeam fishes north of the big 190 bridge and he is one of the experts over there. As far as getting to the old 190 roadbed and then on to Pine Island, Danny O has some suggested routes that work but are not guaranteed. Look for threads by Danny O and you will find some GPS coordinates. Sunbeam can also get you to the roadbed. Sorry I could not be of more help.
RT


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Reel Time!

I guess I did forget to mention which 190 bridge. lol. We are located just north of the BIG 190 bridge. I don't plan on driving down to pine island this trip. I think i'd rather get a guide to help show me that run.

I don't plan on venturing any further south than the 190 roadbed. Nor anywhere north. I'll just take baby steps this trip. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, the area northeast of the bridge that is protected from the wind is an o.k. area to tube, but don't stray too far north of the bridge/rocks.

Going from there to the road bed your best bet is to stay near the river channel, or better yet trailer the boat down to the FM 2457 public ramp. That way if the wind comes up, or if you have boat problems, it is a short ride back to the ramp.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

TTB,
I tried to respond to your PM, but it wouldn't let me. Check your preferences.

I don't have a good route from the big 190 bridge to the old road bed. Sunbeam, MarkBrumbaugh, Dbullard, LE and few others are familiar with that part of the lake. I know one thing. It is ALOT of water to cover. My pastor was telling me about his trip last week when the wind picked up. It took them 2 hours plus God's grace to get them from the 190 bridge to the road bed area. 

I agree with fishin_envy. If I was in your circumstance, I'd tube in that area north of the 190 bridge, but the biggest obstacle is the other 10 boats tubing next to you. If you want to fish, I'd trailer it to the ramp on 2457. You can take a short cut by taking a right on 3126 (from 190 to 2457). If you look at my thread about routes, then you'll see how to get from the road bed to Pine Island. I think I posted it 1-2 weeks ago.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Not a bad run on the west side to the 190 roadbed. Just a couple stumps between there. Not sure on the east side. As far as fishing south trailer to Beacon Bay. Alot easier to ride on flat pavement back to the north than to ride some three footers all the way back. Definately don't make that trip to the island from there until you get someone to take you through there. I wouldnt do it on a flat calm day. GL and keep your eyes peeled for floaters as well.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The area north of the high bridge levee is clear from the Lakeside marina entrance out to the River. But is is not as wide as is appears. Once you get 500 yards north of the levee you are subject to run in to deadheads. Big logs that are ALMOST water logged enough to sink. One end on the bottom and the upper end just at the surface. Big and as solid as the Packers D line.
If you venture very far north up the river you certainly must stay in the marked river channel. There are signs on pilings that mark the route. Red and green. Just remember the mariners term, "Red..right...returning."
That means as you enter a port or up a river the red sign (or buoy) is passed on your right. But dig out your map and take a look. See the river channel is as crooked as that road killed snake. So try to wind your way through the slalom ski course. If you are not sure... stay slow. There was some big timber standing on the river edge. The tops rotted away many years ago. The trunks are still there.
Once you get passed the first big channel swing to the left DO NOT enter that large area to your right. From the channel to the east bank it is not that deep. It is an insurance agent's nightmare.
Going south from the high bridge to the old road bed is a snap. You will see numerous trot line jugs so steer clear of them as you run south. Now there are a few dead heads on the east side of the river channel but these stick up enough to be easily seen. One sure sign is to watch for the blue herons and white egrets. Is you see a wading bird standing in 30 feet of water stay clear.
As you run south watch for the large blue building on your right. Once you are abreast of it the vast expanse ahead of you is clear. When I say clear, I mean there was no standing timber left there. 
BUT those floater and dead heads can and will move in a high wind or river rise.
Running south from the old 190 sunken bridge does have a few hazards. 
Look at the map again. See that area south of the old road called Walkers Lake. That was an old oxbow slough that they did not cut the timber. Too wet. There are some real sudden stops in that area.
In fact until you get the feel of the lake areas it is best to stay clear of any area that is called "so & so's lake" on the map. Those areas normally had standing timber when the lake flooded.
But on Livingston the greatest hazard is the wind. There is a lot of open water and the thing can get rough in a hurry.
I don't have it handy so you need to look up the "Scenic Loop Fire & Rescue number. Put it in your phone. They have a big sea worthy rescue boat.
Duke can tell you about Kickapoo and Blueyecowboy (Ken) knows the Penwaugh area. Maybe they will chime in.
About all I can say for now.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

X2 on everything said previously, but also beware of the standing timber in the area of the old roadbed at the intersection of the river channel. Out in the middle of nowhere there is some wood that is barely visible at times especially when the waves obscure them. If you have GPS plotting, there are some very good threads on here showing routes and hazards. Good luck, stay safe and welcome to 2Cool!!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

fishinganimal said:


> Not a bad run on the west side to the 190 roadbed. Just a couple stumps between there. Not sure on the east side. As far as fishing south trailer to Beacon Bay. Alot easier to ride on flat pavement back to the north than to ride some three footers all the way back. Definately don't make that trip to the island from there until you get someone to take you through there. I wouldnt do it on a flat calm day. GL and keep your eyes peeled for floaters as well.


There are some submerged stumps on the east side of the river heading towards the old roadbed as well, mainly along the Kickapoo creek channel and some more further south along the Penwaugh Slough area, but if you stay close to the river channel you're in pretty good shape....at least has far as I know! Our place is in Impala Woods, while standing at the back door I'm looking pretty much straight south to the old roadbed......Always cringe a little when some of those dumbasses on jet fleas are out there around the Kickapoo channel, they must not know whats lurking below the surface LOL.

Like fishinganimal, I wouldn't run from the house to the island, I'm not gonna hit any stumps or worry about high winds coming up between here and there while I'm in my F-250 totin the boat behind me!!

-LP


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all of the help everyone. We were able to make it safely @ the 190 roadbed and managed 15 keeper whites. Im going to follow my same tracks over the weekend. I know a little left or a little right could be the diference maker, im just gonna take it easy. Time to yank the wife @ on the wakeboard. Ill be thinking of all those times she got mad at me.  Tight lines to all. Have fun and be safe out there. Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

"I'll just take baby steps this trip" 

Yes, a very good idea even after you think you have learned the lake well. 
You will notice most replies state, between so and so,... and then,.. and always watch out for...Livingston is very tricky and going slow in any area that you are not 100% certain that it is safe is the best route.
An example is the new lower unit on my Merc, after about 6 to 8 years of fishing the South end and being accustomed with the ONE stump that was visible between the state park and the island, one day it was gone. 

I worried about hitting what was left under water for a couple of years and then forgot about it. I had been veering around where I thought it was for a long time, but just let it slip my mind that it might still be there.
Then in April I was cat fishing at the jetty and saw some boats out the Hump and thought "good the white bass are back" and headed right for the hump and found the underwater stump, all $2500.00 worth!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I had just got to work about 1:00 and one of our boat customers that had purchased a 23' Chaparral a few weeks ago called. They think they were near Cedar Point, had hit something and were taking on water. Sam took one of his boats over there, was towing them in to Penwaugh Marina, but didn't make it; the Chaparral sunk before they could get it all the way there. So somewhere towards Penwaugh is a 23' boat with its bow sticking out of the water. Be careful


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I travel from the old 190 to pine island about 30 miles per hour, I did this for along time until Shadslinger scared the heck out of me when he told me of all the stumps I was near, now I slow down to 25 mph put on my lucky hat, have SS phone number in my phone and keep my luck going lol


----------

